# Good name for a new band?



## Novriil (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi!

So I'm making a new band and we need a name for it. A good name.
If possible then don't post names that already exist.

We're going to play rock music.. so some completely offtopic names aren't good too


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

DEATH


----------



## Muesli (Feb 17, 2010)

The Dixie Wrects.

(say it out loud)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

estonian...
Rock Hotel -> Rock Motel


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 17, 2010)

Many More.

"Tonight's guests: 
*bandname*
*bandname*
*bandname*
*bandname*
*bandname*
And Many More!"


----------



## Novriil (Feb 17, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> estonian...
> Rock Hotel -> Rock Motel


that's not right to steal names like that 


trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Many More.
> 
> "Tonight's guests:
> *bandname*
> ...


LOL  That's great!


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

its adapting...
not stealing


----------



## Zonda (Feb 17, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> estonian...
> Rock Hotel -> Rock Motel




----> Tokio Motel, now that's badass!


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 17, 2010)

Rockie Rock
Rookie Rock(??)


----------



## inuyasha51089 (Feb 17, 2010)

mac and cheese and cyinyde


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 17, 2010)

inuyasha51089 said:


> mac and cheese and cyinyde



You mean Cyanide?


----------



## Dimeg (Feb 17, 2010)

silver bullet


----------



## ooveehoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Kosmiline tasakaal would be awesome.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 17, 2010)

Han shot first.


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 17, 2010)

The Path of Intervention


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 17, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> DEATH



This was taken a long time ago xD 

It depends on what kind of music you are playin... and please don't say rock, like post metal-core? Prog-rock? punk? speedmetal? this would help determine what I named it.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 17, 2010)

Not metal, heavy or something. Something like these bands: nickelback, paramore, nirvana, foo fighters and so on.. I don't know how to name it in English


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 17, 2010)

OLL PLL Band


----------



## Kian (Feb 17, 2010)

The Hannibal Hamlin Experiment.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Killer Tofu


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Han shot first.



This.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 17, 2010)

Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock
Sam And The Copters
The ROFLcopters
The Fail Whales 
The LL Skipz 
The Felikses (I like this one the best.)
The FTWses
WTF
Blood Violence Death Kill
The !!!!!1elevens
The Facepalmers
FUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I could go on all day.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 17, 2010)

bob burton and the administration


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 17, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> bob burton and the administration



Ha.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol  It's so.. wide choice


----------



## qqwref (Feb 17, 2010)

No Vrills
(like 'no frills' )


----------



## Tarik220 (Feb 17, 2010)

How about Subzero


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 17, 2010)

Tarik220 said:


> How about Subzero



Ooooo... Eye lik dat..


----------



## Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

The Norvil Conjuation (plus the other guys)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 17, 2010)

Life For Rent


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Han shot first.



Can I use this for mine?


----------



## Carson (Feb 17, 2010)

The McRoadcones
Sound
Desensitized Shock
Alt Code
One to the Tenth Power
Internal Externalization
The B Sharps
Mixolydianation
Antigravity Attenuation
I Divided by Zero... Twice
Rube Goldberg of Sound
12th Note Challenge
Cruise Control and the Ditches
The One Handed Paradiddles


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 17, 2010)

COMMUTATOR CLASH.


----------



## Zubon (Feb 17, 2010)

How about "zubon"?


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2010)

Bite Me.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 17, 2010)

Carson said:


> [*]The B Sharps


Simpsons.


----------



## Forte (Feb 17, 2010)

Turtles of ASTAROTH


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've always wanted to name a band "Phobos and Diemos"


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 18, 2010)

Whiteside:confused:?????


----------



## Carson (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > [*]The B Sharps
> ...


Seriously? Searching for that episode now...

Edit:
Found it... that is awesome... I love the Beatles reference.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Carson said:
> ...



My favourite episode. Here it is.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 18, 2010)

IDK I named my band when i was 5 and it just happened to sound like a cool name lol.lets see umm.....
May i recommend The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus approach:
But several words in a jar and randomly pull out three then arrange them in a prefered order.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

Weird Freeway Respect.
Funny Telephone Organization.
Mass Pile Combine.
Break Band Suffering.
Initial Expense Visit.
Concrete Knock Result.
Altogether Occupying Fear.

Gotten using the ZamHalen method.

I actually like the last one.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 18, 2010)

The Foldable Chairs

Blubber Candles

The CFCs <-scare those hippies!

BLT


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 18, 2010)

The Foldable Chairs

Blubber Candles

The CFCs <-scare those hippies!

BLT


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> The Foldable Chairs
> 
> Blubber Candles
> 
> ...



Banned Last Thursday?


----------



## Novriil (Feb 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Han shot first.
> ...



I guess so.

You can keep shooting names here.. other people may find it very useful too.


----------

